# Clinton River?????



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

I am looking at buying a house that is on the Clinton River, Just West of Groesbeck. Can anyone tell me anything about the river in that area, fishing, canoeing, pollution, flooding, etc. All replies will greatly be appreciated and help me make my decision. Any info on the Chippewa Valley school system would also help.

Thanks,
Neal


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

The river branches off right there, which branch are you looking on?


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

It is on the branch that runs directly west across the golfcourse. I put it in the attached map link....Thanks Esox

http://www.mapblast.com/myblast/map...p.,+mi&apmenu=&apcode=&selCategory=&x=42&y=16

Neal


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

That's the main river,just downstream from 
the branches, the unfortunate thing about that is that it's downstream from where Red Run Drain joins up with the river, west of there at Metro Parkway and Utica Roads. the Five Towns Drain dumps Millions of gallons of raw sewage into the Red Run after any significant rainfall/ Snowmelt. There are plenty of Pike and Smallies in there (and some gonzo Carp) but you have to pick your days to fish. Any of the elusive Steelies that get to Yates would be coming right through your yard too. Chippewa Valley Schools are good schools (my sister has three kids in them). I know that the Five Towns Drain is making a concerted effort to clean up it's act, but I don't know how long it will take.


----------



## 1fife (May 7, 2001)

good schools

i teach in the district (dakota)
i moved 2 years ago (from utica community schools) to the area you are talking about moving to.
i believe in the district or i wouldnt send my kids there.
some houses in my sub back up to the middle branch of the clinton.
My buddy in my sub canoes it, but has to port some places. When river is high its easier. I fish with him and we store our minnows in the water-they last atleast a week-so water quality has to be pretty good.
As far as fishing it, havent tried that yet.

if you have any more questions about the schools or houses in the area

[email protected]


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Thanks for the info guys

1fife~ actually the schools were my #1 concern. We are currently in the Utica School district. It's good to know i have someone to talk to about that. My kids are 2 & 3 and we plan on staying a long time in our next house. We are still in negotiations with the owners I'll let you know how it goes.....Thanks again

Neal

P.S.~ sorry it took me so long to reply, I have been out-of-town


----------

